# Tablet Issues..Kinda



## Satoshi (Mar 13, 2010)

So, I got my tablet and I've been practicing on it like crazy. :v But the only problem is, every time I try to draw something on MSPaint.. or just Paint (Windows 7). It's really jumpy and hard to control D; Now my friend has the same type of tablet that I bought, and it doesn't do that.


I wanted to start playing on Tegaki, but with the jumpy issue.. Iunno.
Also, it works fine on SAI.
So like, I was wondering if there was a setting issue. :c


----------



## Smelge (Mar 13, 2010)

You got the proper drivers installed and stuff?

Only thing I can think of, is that stuff like Sai might have certain scripts or whatever that can handle tablet input without actual drivers, while Paint won't because it's pretty basic.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 13, 2010)

I did the installation disk and everything :v It's weird how it doesn't work smoothly like it should.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 13, 2010)

What kind of tablet do you have?

I have a Bamboo Fun and SAI, and they both work fine on Windows 7. What I'd recommend is going to the manufacturer's website, and downloading the most updated drivers. I did that, since many drivers I previously had on Vista don't function at all on Windows 7.


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (Mar 13, 2010)

do you have any other tablets installed? Have you checked Wacom's website for new drivers?


----------



## Taralack (Mar 13, 2010)

Definitely check the Wacom site for new drivers, often the disc doesn't have the latest version.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 13, 2010)

If you're using Windows 7 disable the PC Tablet input. For some really retarded reason Windows 7 added that as a default. It messes up the feedback between the tablet and the wacom driver.

http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=169338

You should see it under the Control Panel for the Tablet.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not too sure, but depending on how severe the jumpiness you're talking about is, it might just boil down to MS Paint being MS Paint. I know that Sai has several methods which smooth the input from the mouse/tablet, whereas MS Paint has absolutely nothing of the sort and wasn't for tablet support in the least.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah I'm sort of wondering what you mean by "jumpy" too. Got any examples?


----------



## krisCrash (Mar 14, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> If you're using Windows 7 disable the PC Tablet input. For some really retarded reason Windows 7 added that as a default. It messes up the feedback between the tablet and the wacom driver.
> 
> http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=169338
> 
> You should see it under the Control Panel for the Tablet.


It's impossible to disable it 100% for all applications if you have only Win7 Home Premium, sadly, due to the lack of Group Policy admin tools.
Photoshop etc. disables everything but some art programs are not able to trounce it entirely, such as 3D studio max :/ the problem here is the Flicks though


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 14, 2010)

EDIT:

It's working now! 

Thanks!


----------

